# notification appliances



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> What's you're favorite horn/strobe? What's the best value for the money?



Such an esoteric question. Oh wait, it's Marc asking. Nevermind.

I like both the System Sensor and Wheelock h/s, in particular the two piece type where you wire the base separately and snap in the device module. After using those for a few years now, I'd be hard pressed to recommend anything else.


----------

